# New Intel Chipset Drivers Bring TRIM Support for RAID Setups



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2010)

The TRIM feature introduced by the newest generation of operating systems makes solid state drives more efficient with write performance. However, it does not work when RAID arrays are built with SSDs, until now. The latest version (9.6.0.1014) of Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver enables TRIM for each of the SSDs that are part of a RAID volume, of all RAID types, with the exception for RAID 5. The software can be downloaded from here. 

Introduced with Microsoft's Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, and with Linux 2.6.33, TRIM is a feature which uses system idle time to physically erase deleted data, since unlike with magnetic hard drives, data can't be simply overwritten on areas with deleted data. Deleted data must be erased before a NAND flash device can store fresh data in its place, and this causes additional write-cycles on setups without TRIM support. TRIM erases deleted data whenever feasible so that lesser number of write cycles are spent when there's data to be actually written in its place, increasing performance.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## mcloughj (Mar 22, 2010)

nice!


----------



## ERazer (Mar 22, 2010)

sweet love em ssd


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 22, 2010)

TRIM on RAID is hot news!


----------



## Breathless (Mar 22, 2010)

NOW EVERYONE ELSE JUST NEEDS TO FOLLOW SUIT! Then, we all win


----------



## CBRworm (Mar 22, 2010)

I assume that this only works when using an integrated Intel Raid controller like ICH10R?  

will it work with 3rd party RAID controllers like Adaptec or Promise?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 22, 2010)

Question, will this help existing setups or will it require a fresh install?


----------



## LoneEagle70 (Mar 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Question, will this help existing setups or will it require a fresh install?



Simply install the Driver and will replace the current one (from Microsoft or Intel).


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 22, 2010)

I installed these over the older Intel Matrix storage drivers, on my Raid setup with no problem.  Did this when I first found them(version 9.5.xxx).
Cleaner interface and usablility IMO.  Saw no performance noticeable difference.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 22, 2010)

Right, so replacing the driver will support TRIM.

Gotcha!


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it basically is the old matrix storage manager with better support for SSDs since they have become increasingly popular.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2010)

wont let me install.

says im missing dnsapil.dll but im not missing it. 

wtf?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

Sweet news.


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 22, 2010)

It says on their website that these are available for "Intel Desktop Boards?"

Edit:  sorry for the stupid question, it says that they are "also available" DUH


----------



## renozi (Mar 22, 2010)

does anyone know how to manually send the TRIM command? I don't see anything on the Intel Rapid Storage Technology window.


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 22, 2010)

So, let me get this straight. Say I am installing Windows 7 x64 for the first time. I would use the F6 version to install the driver during the actual windows installation, and then use the .exe to install another raid driver when I am finished installing windows and am now using it? Do I need to install any other raid drivers?


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 22, 2010)

renozi said:


> does anyone know how to manually send the TRIM command? I don't see anything on the Intel Rapid Storage Technology window.



Not 100% on this, but I think it manages itself, isn't a specific setting to turn on or can make it do when you want it to.



dcf-joe said:


> So, let me get this straight. Say I am installing Windows 7 x64 for the first time. I would use the F6 version to install the driver during the actual windows installation, and then use the .exe to install another raid driver when I am finished installing windows and am now using it? Do I need to install any other raid drivers?



Actually you would install it after installing Windows, not during the install itself.


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 22, 2010)

But, during Windows installation, isn't there a "Press F6 to install third party raid drivers" option?


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 22, 2010)

It is set up a little different with the windows 7 install, and this isn't a driver, it's a management program for your raid arrays in windows.  Windows 7 driver database is very large, and I've never had to specifically install a third party raid driver, I think that mostly relates to ones that aren't controlled by the normal Intel/AMD SB.


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 22, 2010)

So, then ALL that I need to do as far as raid drivers is to install this .exe, reboot, and everything is fine?


----------



## renozi (Mar 22, 2010)

dcf-joe said:


> So, then ALL that I need to do as far as raid drivers is to install this .exe, reboot, and everything is fine?



Pretty much how I did it. Run WEI again after you reboot just to make sure Windows 7 picks up that you have SSDs, although I'm not sure if it knows that because they are in RAID


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 22, 2010)

That is true, windows will read any RAIDed drives as one physical drive, I think


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 22, 2010)

After you reboot, go to start menu and run Intel Rapid Storage Technology from the Intel sub menu.  Then go to the Manage tab, click box that has the name of the array, then advanced in the info pane, and enable the write-back cache, will boost performance of the array.  Other than that, isn't much the program does.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 22, 2010)

Time to pick up another Intel X25 80GB for raid 0 goodness.


----------



## yh951221 (Mar 23, 2010)

*does it work with ssd other than intel ones??*

Does this work with the indilinx based ssd like ocz vertex????


----------



## btarunr (Mar 23, 2010)

yh951221 said:


> Does this work with the indilinx based ssd like ocz vertex????



Any SSD with TRIM support.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 23, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> It is set up a little different with the windows 7 install, and this isn't a driver, it's a management program for your raid arrays in windows.  Windows 7 driver database is very large, and I've never had to specifically install a third party raid driver, I think that mostly relates to ones that aren't controlled by the normal Intel/AMD SB.




They are drivers.
Quoted from Intel download page: "Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver for Intel Desktop Boards" and "Installs the Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (RAID) driver version 9.6.0.1014 for Intel® Desktop Boards."

You may need/wish to do the F6 install, if you wish to boot to a new install of Windows 7 with raid enabled in your bios using the Intel chipset. This will install the drivers, not the control interfeace, that is why they state this "Download the driver (STOR_allOS_9.6.0.1014_PV.exe) and one of the following F6 Driver Diskettes (depending on your operating system)".

STOR_allOS_9.6.0.1014_PV.exe contains the control interface and driver, but if you already have the driver installed, all it will do is look to see if you have the latest driver. And, since you probably do, it will just install the control interface.

Anyone, please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## DOM (Mar 23, 2010)

before 






After  Burst rate


----------



## Breathless (Mar 23, 2010)

You have a 1500GB SSD array?

Are you a pimp?


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 24, 2010)

Raid access time is much higher than single drive.  Is it noticeable in daily usage?


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 24, 2010)

AWESOME.  The debate is over.



hv43082 said:


> Raid access time is much higher than single drive.  Is it noticeable in daily usage?



A little with HDs.  Probably not at all with SSDs.


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

Breathless said:


> You have a 1500GB SSD array?
> 
> Are you a pimp?



there 2xSeagate Barracuda 1.5TB in raid 0


----------



## LoneEagle70 (Mar 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> there 2xSeagate Barracuda 1.5TB in raid 0



Is it RAID-1??? 2*1.5TB in RAID-0 should give 3.0TB??? Or is it 2*750GB???


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 24, 2010)

LoneEagle70 said:


> Is it RAID-1??? 2*1.5TB in RAID-0 should give 3.0TB??? Or is it 2*750GB???



Maximum RAID volume size is 2TB.


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

raid 0 two volumes of 1.5tb

3tb doesnt work for the post from DirectorC  

but 2tb didnt want to work for me for some reason


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Neuromancer (Apr 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> raid 0 two volumes of 1.5tb
> 
> 3tb doesnt work for the post from DirectorC
> 
> but 2tb didnt want to work for me for some reason





Change your cluster size and you can run up to 64TB if I recall correctly 

EDIT: hmm maybe not in raid though will have too look into it

EDIT EDIT:  You can do it on raid too, with the right hardware and software (xp x64 or newer) including intel ICH 8/9/10R


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 1, 2010)

Neuromancer said:


> Change your cluster size and you can run up to 64TB if I recall correctly
> 
> EDIT: hmm maybe not in raid though will have too look into it
> 
> EDIT EDIT:  You can do it on raid too, with the right hardware and software (xp x64 or newer) including intel ICH 8/9/10R



No, it's the hard limitation of MBR. GPT solves this problem, but I'm not sure his BIOS can boot from GPT disks.


----------



## Touchet (May 5, 2010)

*Hold on One minute!*

This is simply NOT true.  I know you guys are excited about this, but if you read the tech notes and FAQ on the intel website, they give you specifics.

The trim will work for drives setup through a raid controler that are NOT part of the raid members.  Meaning that you can have two hard drives set up and a third non raid member drive.  The non member drive will be detected and able to comunicate through the controller.

Those disk in RAID will not be trimmed.

Sorry to burst you guys bubble.


----------

